# Finally



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i finally managed to nuke my tank haha

ive been trying to kill all my majano anemones for a week or 2 now and i finally got frustrated and dumped in 24 cc's of calcium hydroxide and let it circulate...

left it for 24 hrs then dosed the tank with ph down to get my ph back to normal and kh/gh buffers and now i just have to do a few water changes and the liverock should go back to normal w/o any anemones or bristleworms (the calcium hydroxide also kills bristleworms if it comes into contact with them)


will post pics later of my ph test


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so my ph is stable at 8.2 but my ammonia is off the charts due to all the dead bristleworms, corals, and majano anemones


----------

